# what kind of babies would you get from these two leos



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i have 1 egg and just wondering what the baby might be
dad is a giant banded albino
mum is giant super hypo/mack snow


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

georgieabc123 said:


> i have 1 egg and just wondering what the baby might be
> dad is a giant banded albino
> mum is giant super hypo/mack snow


Giant albino x SH (1copy) Snow
12.5% Normal
12.5% Hypo
12.5% Snow
12.%% Hypo Snow
12.5% Giant Notrmal
12.5% Giant Hypo
12.5% Giant Snow
12% Giant Hypo snow
All will be het albino and all hypos may be super

Giant Albino x SH (2copy) Snow
25% Hypo
25% Hypo Snow
25% Giant Hypo
25% Giant Hypo snow
All will be het albino and all hypos may be super


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> i have 1 egg and just wondering what the baby might be
> dad is a giant banded albino
> mum is giant super hypo/mack snow


If they are true giants then you have the chance of:

6.25% super giant Mack snow Hypo het albino
6.25% super giant Mack snow het albino
6.25% Super Giant Hypo het albino
6.25% Super Giant Hypo het albino
12.5% Giant Mack snow Hypo het albino
12.5% Giant Mack snow het albino
12.5% Giant Hypo het albino
12.5% Giant het albino
6.25% Mack snow hypo het albino
6.25% Mack snow het albino
6.25% Hypo het albino
6.25% Normal het albino

Offspring may show varying amounts of reduced spotting as well.

The above is assuming the Super hypo is heterozygous for hypo (worse case).


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

wow your so clever thank you :flrt:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

georgieabc123 said:


> i have 1 egg and just wondering what the baby might be
> dad is a giant banded albino
> mum is giant super hypo/mack snow


Giant normal X [1C]Giant super hypo snow = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo of type.
Snow
[1C]Hypo snow of type.
Giant normal.
[1C]Giant hypo of type.
Giant snow
[1C]Giant hypo snow of type.
Super giant normal.
[1C]Super giant hypo of type.
Super giant snow
[1C]Super giant hypo snow of type.
----
Giant normal X [2C]Giant super hypo snow = .

[1C]Hypo of type.
[1C]Hypo snow of type.
[1C]Giant hypo of type.
[1C]Giant hypo snow of type.
[1C]Super giant hypo of type.
[1C]Super giant hypo snow of type.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

:blush: me and gazz cant read :blush:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> :blush: me and gazz cant read :blush:


:whistling2:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> :blush: me and gazz cant read :blush:


Bol:censor:s how did i miss the albino bit:blush::lol2:.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

gazz said:


> Bol:censor:s how did i miss the albino bit:blush::lol2:.


just say it was a long day :whistling2: lol


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

gazz said:


> Bol:censor:s how did i miss the albino bit:blush::lol2:.


 
Nearly fell of me chair there - A Gazz error !

Alright let you off - not error - misread info.... hehe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

georgieabc123 said:


> just say it was a long day :whistling2: lol


Nop! it's your falt:Na_Na_Na_Na:.You should have wrote Albino giant banded:lol2:.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

gazz said:


> Nop! it's your falt:Na_Na_Na_Na:.You should have wrote Albino giant banded:lol2:.


I agree, and also super hypo mack snow giant :whistling2:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

oi dont blame me should of gone to specsavers :lol2:


----------

